# Sram Apex



## brodyisaak (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm starting a build on a Salsa Vaya and have ordered the complete Sram Apex groupo for it. I thought cause it was so new I would post up some pictures. Everything is there but the shifters which should be here in a week or so.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Tease.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had my SRAM Apex for a couple of months now and it's performing very well. I think you'll enjoy it.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

*Did someone say Apex?*

2 weeks and no pictures?


----------

